# Verts Snowshoes



## mark84

I would like to buy new snowshoes for side country and for shorter backcountry tours when i want to ride a specific (non splitboard) snowboard.
Do you have any experiences with these "Verts" Snowshoes? I know that they are primarily made for climbing steep and deep snow. On the other hand I see them a lot in japanese videos where people use them in mellow terrain too.


----------



## Rip154

They are cheap, light and simple, so that's nice. They are also very good at compacting the snow to make steps if you hike up a short run all day, or make a jump. Downside is they are stiff, low volume, don't have alot of grip unless you poke your toe in, and no heel lifters. If it's mainly instead of booting around short distances, it's fine. They can also come along on splitboard tours, for when it gets too steep.


----------



## neni

Rip154 said:


> They can also come along on splitboard tours, for when it gets too steep.


When are such vert snowshoes helpful when it gets too steep? What type of snow? I'm just asking out of curiosity as I don't know those vert snowshoes. 

In soft snow/pow, I haven't encountered yet "too steep" for the split (we just do more turns), and on hardpack crusts, I use boot crampons if it gets too steep/sketchy with the split (split with crampon). 
Do you use them if it gets too cumbersome to do turns with the split, like in narrow chutes or on exposed ridges with soft snow?


----------



## mark84

neni said:


> When are such vert snowshoes helpful when it gets too steep? What type of snow? I'm just asking out of curiosity as I don't know those vert snowshoes.
> 
> In soft snow/pow, I haven't encountered yet "too steep" for the split (we just do more turns), and on hardpack crusts, I use boot crampons if it gets too steep/sketchy with the split (split with crampon).
> Do you use them if it gets too cumbersome to do turns with the split, like in narrow chutes or on exposed ridges with soft snow?


They are basically "crampons" for deep snow. The intended use is when it gets too steep for skinning.


----------



## Rip154

neni said:


> When are such vert snowshoes helpful when it gets too steep? What type of snow? I'm just asking out of curiosity as I don't know those vert snowshoes.
> 
> In soft snow/pow, I haven't encountered yet "too steep" for the split (we just do more turns), and on hardpack crusts, I use boot crampons if it gets too steep/sketchy with the split (split with crampon).
> Do you use them if it gets too cumbersome to do turns with the split, like in narrow chutes or on exposed ridges with soft snow?





mark84 said:


> They are basically "crampons" for deep snow. The intended use is when it gets too steep for skinning.


Yes, it's just a backup tool for climbing up chutes and 45 degree plus, and some places you don't want to cut trenches all across the face. If it's hard enough or icy just below the top layer, crampons are better, but when the snow is deep and somewhat firm, Verts are great. You just poke your feet in and press down to make a step in the snow. Normal snowshoes are flexy at the front and will just start sliding when it's steep. Very popular with sledders too as it's quick and simple.


----------



## deagol

there is a video on YouTube where Jeremy Jones and Cody Townsend are using Verts or something very similar to boot up a couloir in Alaska. 

right about at 15:35 is a glimpse, also 16:26


----------



## tahoealien

mark84 said:


> I would like to buy new snowshoes for side country and for shorter backcountry tours when i want to ride a specific (non splitboard) snowboard.
> Do you have any experiences with these "Verts" Snowshoes? I know that they are primarily made for climbing steep and deep snow. On the other hand I see them a lot in japanese videos where people use them in mellow terrain too.


This is kinda late but hopefully you’ll see it! From personal experience, I used these in a variety of conditions and loved them. I used them in Tahoe once the lifts stopped spinning due to CO-VID19. We’d start the hike on super packed split track and snowshoe track and the Verts were great due to how light and short they are. You will slip occasionally on hard pack if it’s kinda steep but if you’re on that you’ll know how to step. Once we got higher on the ridge and things turned to powder, I was blown away again. I ran in them at one point because I was having so much fun. Verts are extremely light, easy to get into and out of and will fit in a normal sized (idk 30 liters?) daypack or strap to it and you won’t feel them on the way down. Overall: 
Grip in powder: 8/10 
Float:8/10 
Grip on hard pack:5/10 
Weight:10/10 
Price:$99


----------

